
Google+ is now Currents? - sriku
https://currents.google.com
======
politelemon
It appears this is what remains of G+ for GSuite. From Wikipedia:

>Originally called Google+ for G Suite, Currents is the sole remnant of
Google's defunct social network Google+, which the company shut down entirely
for personal and brand use on April 2, 2019

If I'm understanding correctly, they've narrowed this to make it the G version
of Yammer.

